

Ask HN: What to do with several unused domains? - Rust

I have collected a number of potentially useful but currently useless (PUCU) domain names over the years, and while a couple seem obvious, I'm interested in opinions from others on what might be done with them.<p>Should I sell them, setup forums and wikis and hope the community self-polices (or forms in the first place), start blogging on specific topics, etc.<p>Thanks in advance :)<p><pre><code>  actropolis.com
  arsauralis.com
  digitalrights.ca
  elite720.com
  fashiontouches.me
  firestrum.com
  innereyes.com
  iwriters.net
  kincms.com
  slashbracket.com
  spankk.me
  withanks.com</code></pre>
======
willpower101
What is with your redirect to indy army needed? You should be monetizing those
sites at the minimum with parked installations. check out www.dnforum.com for
help.

spankk.me is obvious. But I'd put it up on sedo and let someone else develop
it.

park everything else with a microsite and limited seo. You might make 1-5$ a
month with each. Also put them on sedo for sale.

iwriters.net is the only one i'd develop. Freelance writers for hire and a
closed forum for them to discuss things. (pretend it's closed, just auto-
authorize everyone after a few days with a "You've been confirmed! yay!"
message.

~~~
Rust
The IndyArmy link is just the "skeleton" that gets loaded when a site is
created but has no other content. No redirect involved, and it's meant to let
my clients know their site is working and to get something on it quickly :)

Thanks for the input - I'll look into your idea for iwriters.net and see if I
have the time to create/maintain such a community.

